# Tooth soap?



## Obsidian (Oct 8, 2013)

I made the tooth soap from this page http://hundredages.com/recipe-tooth-soap.html but used 6 tsp liquid soap instead of 4. I also didn't whip it until frothy.
I'm really not happy with the results. It doesn't foam at all and my teeth felt greasy. Any ideas what I can do to improve the recipe? Would adding more liquid soap help?
I've been using one of my salt bars to clean my teeth with. I like how it performs but the taste is bad, I didn't use good EO's when I made it.
http://hundredages.com/recipe-tooth-soap.html


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 8, 2013)

As far as bar soap, don't use one based on coconut oil -- you might like that better for brushing your teeth. Soap made with CO has a stronger taste that I find objectionable. The recipe I tried was 4% castor, 48% olive, and 48% cocoa butter, superfatted at 5%. I did it HP and added EOs after the cook. Not sayin' it was the best recipe in the world, but it worked.

I was not able to get a really appealing flavor -- first try and all that -- but the taste was merely bland, not nasty. The non-sugar sweetener suggested in the recipe in your link would definitely help in the flavor department, I would think, if you chose to make your own bar tooth soap.

If you're using Dr Bronners liquid "castile" soap to make the liquid tooth soap recipe you refer to, the coconut oil in the Dr Bronners soap might affect the flavor, if you don't like the taste of this recipe either. The coconut oil added to this mixture doesn't sound like a direction I would want to go with a tooth soap recipe. I know some people do a coconut oil mouthwash after brushing, but that doesn't trip my trigger either. But that's just me, YMMV.


----------



## savonierre (Oct 8, 2013)

I use OO and Cocoa butter and a mint EO to make tooth soap, I hp it.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 8, 2013)

I think you are right about the coconut oil making it taste bad. I tried the straight bronners and it was horrible but my castile bar wasn't too bad. Not sure if I want to use soap bad enough to learn to deal with the taste though.


----------



## sistrum (Oct 9, 2013)

Totally agree about not using coconut oil!  I found plain olive oil soap to be just fine, although adding some kind of flavor I'm sure would be better.  Mine is a low superfat with a 40% lye solution poured into a small flip top container.  Just a bit poured off from my regular batch of Castile. ( no need to cure for a year )

Who ever wrote that article did not do their homework because "tooth soap" is a registered trademark.


----------



## Robert (Oct 9, 2013)

I think you should leave out the coconut and not substitute any other superfatting.  That way you'll lose the greasiness.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 9, 2013)

"...Not sure if I want to use soap bad enough to learn to deal with the taste though...."

My husband and I came to the same conclusion. My tooth soap worked well to clean our teeth, but it needed work in the taste and texture department. In the end, it wasn't that important to us to make the mental and emotional adjustment to use the soap for our teeth rather than boughten toothpaste. My tooth soap got rebatched into bath soap, I put the recipe into my soap recipe archive, and we went back to regular toothpaste. 

I suppose it's like someone who grew up eating kimchi or something like that (fermented veggies) who gags at the idea of eating cheese or yogurt (fermented milk). Not a very rational thing, but makes sense from an emotional point of view.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 9, 2013)

I found a powdered tooth cleaning mix that I think I might try. Regular store bought paste just doesn't make my teeth/mouth feel clean, thats why I'm looking at alternatives. I have found one brand of natural paste I like ok but it seems to be missing something.

http://wellnessmama.com/5252/remineralizing-tooth-powder-recipe/


----------



## judymoody (Oct 9, 2013)

I use CP tooth soap and while it's not the greatest taste sensation in the world, it doesn't make me gag, either.  It also gets my teeth cleaner than commercial toothpaste (which incidentally does make me gag, go figure.  There is some foaming ingredient I don't tolerate well).

I do a mostly OO recipe with some cocoa butter at 5% SF.  I add a TBS of xylitol powder to a 1 lb. batch and use food safe EOs (Brambleberry and The Scent Works carry them).  I've tried mint, spearmint, cinnamon bark, and orange.  The mint/spearmint combo was the best.

Yes, saponified coconut oil tastes vile.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 9, 2013)

I made the tooth powder this morning and it tastes really good as long as you use sweetener. I used stevia in mine and added 10 drops peppermint EO. Would like to add a bit of cinnamon oil but I don't have any.
The bentonite clay I used is a bit grittier then I wanted but not bad at all. Might try to find a smoother clay next time. Spitting out greenish brown stuff with bits of mint leaf was kinda odd but my mouth feels fresh and my teeth are clean.


----------

